# Who else is a biology major?



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

I was wondering who else is a biology major here on SAS. Maybe we can discuss job prospects, classes, etc. I'm a second year General Biology major at my university, thinking of switching to Physiology and Neuroscience.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

One of my degrees was biochemistry with minor in molecular biology and biophysics. I currently work in IT (due to being a natural programmer and impatience with lab protocols) but have many years of previous biochem/biomed work experience.

Modern biology and related fields (IMHO) is increasingly a ton of detailed reading because of advances in biochemistry/molecular bio (which forced many textbooks to be almost entirely rewritten within the past 10 years, not just to increment version number ).

Previous jobs I worked related to biology (or biochem). Most were heavily FDA regulated with lots of red tape.

* 3M Bioanalytical (Genomics and Proetomics technology)
* 3M Pharmacology (Lab developed commercial drugs based on biochem/molecular biochem)
* Medtronic animal trials lab (Testing implantable medical devices)
* Baxter kidney dialysis equipment development
* Pace Analytical (Analytical chemistry/biochemistry)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im a triple major if that exists. Im concentrating on Health Promotion, Psychology, and Biology.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I majored in biology because it offered a lot of flexibility in terms of the possible pathways and number of electives. I took the most classes in microbiology, evolution and biochemistry and the least in plant biology and entomology *shudder*. 

Neuroscience sounds fascinating. If I was younger, I would def. take a few courses in it.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 4, 2011)

I couldn't handle the workload, so I switched to Nutrition Science.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Majoring in Pre-Veterinary Medicine/Animal Science, Biology-Life Science Emphasis, and a minor in chemistry.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Biology major here as well. 

I'm taking a neuroscience course this summer...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Im a triple major if that exists. Im concentrating on Health Promotion, Psychology, and Biology.


I'm not a biology major but I just have to say that's pretty cool.


----------



## dp88 (Mar 18, 2011)

I used to be a biology major, but I switched to neuroscience in the beginning of my junior year. It's not an official major at my school but instead a contract major. I'm happy I switched. And so I'm graduating in May as one of the first neuroscience majors.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

It sounds like you guys have a lot of flexibility! For undergrad we're rather limited to the course calendars. We have a neuroscience minor but that's all. People just pursue it for grad work (or don't go to this university, haha).


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

Mastering in neurobiology here...


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Neuroscience is the devil! It's so hard... Imma fail it. Too many chemicals, receptors, pathways, etc. to remember.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm a Bio major as well.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

The premed track pretty gets you a bachelors is bio, so that's the path I took. Finished my last two classes last semester, but fudged applying to graduate on time, so I'll be getting my B.S. in Biology this May. 

As far as job prospects, unless you intend to go further with your degree, I don't think there is that much available. If you intend to stay in the field, a PHD will let you do tons of stuff, from teaching and lab work, to working in lots of industrial, horticultural, and agricultural fields. A bachelors will also let you get into medically related programs so long as you do well enough (nursing, PA, MD, DO, DDS, vet, pharm, etc.)


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm majoring in organismal biology. I'm pre-health, meaning I'm open to a lot of careers in health care, but ideally I'd like to do med school or become a certified nurse midwife if I can get into a program. Unfortunately none of the bio paths at my school include all of the pre-med or pre-nursing prereqs, so it's taking me an extra year to graduate so I can fit all of those in. 

I don't know what my backup plan will be though. A bio degree alone doesn't get you far unless you want to make barely over minimum wage doing tedious lab work.


----------



## shyLee10 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm a bio sufferer, as well.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm a biology major. Will be a junior next semester. All I really care about are aquariums and fish so I may do something in the business field related to that. Lately I have a general distaste for college as a whole, and have stopped thinking about my future. It's a weird way to live, but that's just the way I am at the moment. Everyone around me is doing lab work, internships and what not, and I am working at a car wash and setting up aquariums. It keeps me happy. I'm not into lab work and most likely never will be, nor am I into the idea of grad school. So, I probably wasted my money on a biology degree. I love the subject but I don't think I'm as a passionate as most people. It all makes me quite sick to think about, actually...you know, my future and all.


----------

